# Pricing announced on Nissan Z car



## jastevenson (Dec 20, 2001)

2003 Nissan 350Z Pricing


350Z 6MT 3.5L DOHC 24-valve V6, CVTCS, Dual outlet exhaust, drive-by-wire throttle, carbon-fiber driveshaft, 17-inch aluminum alloy wheels, vented front and rear disc brakes with ABS, Electronic Brake force Distribution, Nissan Direct Ignition System (NDIS), automatic temperature control, 160-watt AM/FM/CD with 6 speakers, power windows/door locks and mirrors, remote keyless entry, vehicle security system, leather steering wheel and shifter boot 
$26,269

Enthusiast Model 6MT 
Standard features plus: Xenon headlamps, HomeLink Universal Transceiver, cruise control, Traction Control System (TCS), viscous limited-slip differential, aluminum pedals, day/night auto rearview mirror, dual illuminated visor vanity mirrors 
$28,249

Enthusiast Model 5AT (w/manual mode) 
Standard features plus: Xenon headlamps, HomeLink Universal Transceiver, cruise control, Traction Control System (TCS), viscous limited-slip differential, aluminum pedals, day/night auto rearview mirror, dual illuminated visor vanity mirrors
$29,219

Performance Model 6MT 
Standard features plus: Vehicle Dynamic Control (VDC), tire air pressure monitor, 18-inch aluminum wheels and tires, Xenon headlamps, HomeLink Universal Transceiver, cruise control, Traction Control System (TCS), viscous limited-slip differential, aluminum pedals, day/night auto rearview mirror, dual illuminated visor vanity mirrors 
$30,429

Touring Model 6MT 
Standard features plus: 240-watt Bose CD6 with cassette and 7 speakers, leather-appointed seats, 4-way power driver’s seat, 2-way power passenger’s seat, heated seats, heated mirrors, Vehicle Dynamic Control (VDC), tire air pressure monitor, 18-inch aluminum wheels and tires, Xenon headlamps, HomeLink Universal Transceiver, cruise control, Traction Control System (TCS), viscous limited-slip differential, aluminum pedals, day/night auto rearview mirror, dual illuminated visor vanity mirrors 
$33,179

Touring Model 5AT (w/manual mode) 
Standard features plus: 240-watt Bose CD6 with cassette and 7 speakers, leather-appointed seats, 4-way power driver’s seat, 2-way power passenger’s seat, heated seats, heated mirrors, Xenon headlamps, HomeLink Universal Transceiver, cruise control, Traction Control System (TCS), viscous limited-slip differential, aluminum pedals, day/night auto rearview mirror, dual illuminated visor mirrors
$31,589

Track Model 6MT 
Standard features plus: Front and rear spoiler, 18-inch tires and lightweight aluminum wheels, vented Brembo brakes, Vehicle Dynamic Control (VDC), tire air pressure monitor, Xenon headlamps, HomeLink Universal Transceiver, cruise control, Traction Control System (TCS), viscous limited-slip differential, aluminum pedals, day/night auto rearview mirror, dual illuminated visor vanity mirrors
$34,079

Options 
DVD-based Navigation System $1,999
Side air bag and curtain airbag $ 569
Destination and Handling $ 540


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow. Those are impressive prices. Too bad the car only has two seats; otherwise it would be quite a contender. Let's hope Mazda prices the RX-8 in a similar fashion.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Great pricing, and nice packages (BMW take note).

Now, let's see how it does on the track!


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

*Schweet--thanks.*

Concur with JST--if the RX-8 with its additional row of seats is comparably priced, things are gonna' be great for the consumer!

Anyone seen any preliminary pricing on the G35?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

That's very aggressive pricing. I can see the wait list building up already. 

-Al


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

*Perhaps we should all rush down to our*

local Nissan dealerships, get our names high-up on the waiting list, and then sell our slots to others?

Don't laugh--you know darn well that some people (maybe even you) are gonna' do it (and prolly make money at it too).

Oh well...


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Wow! Nice packages!

The Performance package with Brembos & lightweight wheels. Nice touch! I think I found my summer car, and I'll just beat my 323i into the ground as a high mile commuter/winter car.


----------



## Edge/330ci (Dec 22, 2001)

Very nice .. definitely something I'd like to test drive.

The packages are definitely impressive. It's nice to see a car company looking more towards the enthusiasts than just trying to make a quick buck by appealing to the masses. I, and a lot of other 2nd gen Eclipse owners were disappointed when Mitsubishi redesigned the Eclipse in 2000, taking away the features the enthusiasts loved (AWD, 4-cyl Turbo).. and turning it into a soft & fluffy chick car. It's good to see things maybe going in the opposite direction.

I don't think I'll be giving up my 330, but hmmm.. maybe my better half needs a new car..


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Perhaps we should all rush down to our*



hts said:


> *local Nissan dealerships, get our names high-up on the waiting list, and then sell our slots to others?
> *


ssssh, I want to hold the monopoly on production slots!

Doesn't matter, I guess. The dealer here probably wants 10k over sticker. 

-Al


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Edge/330ci said:


> *Very nice .. definitely something I'd like to test drive.
> 
> The packages are definitely impressive. It's nice to see a car company looking more towards the enthusiasts than just trying to make a quick buck by appealing to the masses. I, and a lot of other 2nd gen Eclipse owners were disappointed when Mitsubishi redesigned the Eclipse in 2000, taking away the features the enthusiasts loved (AWD, 4-cyl Turbo).. and turning it into a soft & fluffy chick car. It's good to see things maybe going in the opposite direction.
> 
> I don't think I'll be giving up my 330, but hmmm.. maybe my better half needs a new car..  *


I agree 100%. As a first generation Talon AWD owner, I was never impressed with the modifications they made after that. The current crop of wimpey V6 engined, soft styled cars are lame in comparison. The Talon/Eclipse Turbo AWD were awesome cars for the money. I'm hoping the Z350 will be as impressive as the 1st gen diamond star machines were.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I hope they do something to fix the VDC. Its first(?) application was the Japan-market Skyline (our G35) and its gotten quite a bit of criticism in the Japanese press for being extremely intrusive.

Like with G35 pricing, Nissan is being really aggressive, and they've managed to beat Carlos Ghosn's promise of 'starting under $30k' by a large margin. I hope quality hasn't been compromised as a result.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

sweet! when will those be available in NA? I'm ready for a test drive!

--Andrew


----------



## JD (Dec 20, 2001)

I'd like to test drive that too! I'm eagerly anticipating the RX-8...


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

This could make for an interesting car in a year or two when the waiting lists and the dealer's additional mark-ups end. Would be awfully nice as a second car for weekend fun if it drives as well as expected...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *This could make for an interesting car in a year or two when the waiting lists and the dealer's additional mark-ups end. Would be awfully nice as a second car for weekend fun if it drives as well as expected... *


For all of 2003 Mike 325xi will be driving...

325xi: 500 miles
350Z: 50 miles

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> For all of 2003 Mike 325xi will be driving...
> 
> ...


nah...I'd put at least 200 miles on the Z


----------



## chalkem77 (Dec 22, 2001)

The Hack seemed to be pretty impressed by the 350Z at the LA auto show.

Jastevenson or anyone else, do you know if there is more than one engine available for the 350Z? Last i heard, the engine was supposed to be in the 275-280 HP range using the VQ powerplant from the Maxima (tuned for more power). but i don't know what the actual production car has under it's hood. 

Do you have a link with more info? thanks.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

chalkem77 said:


> *The Hack seemed to be pretty impressed by the 350Z at the LA auto show.
> 
> Jastevenson or anyone else, do you know if there is more than one engine available for the 350Z? Last i heard, the engine was supposed to be in the 275-280 HP range using the VQ powerplant from the Maxima (tuned for more power). but i don't know what the actual production car has under it's hood.
> 
> Do you have a link with more info? thanks. *


I thought I had read that they were going for the "magic" HP number of 300 to match the output of the previous generation's twin turbo. I think that only one engine is planned from all that I have read.

Should be an interesting car to test drive!


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

*Replacing the weekend two seater.*




JPinTO said:


> *
> 
> I agree 100%. As a first generation Talon AWD owner, I was never impressed with the modifications they made after that. The current crop of wimpey V6 engined, soft styled cars are lame in comparison. The Talon/Eclipse Turbo AWD were awesome cars for the money. I'm hoping the Z350 will be as impressive as the 1st gen diamond star machines were. *


I also agree. My other weekend car is getting a little long in the tooth. This could finally be the two seat replacement for her. Jap. sports cars might be making a comeback.


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

dont really like any of the packages much w/o turbo... and i can't believe they're using the V6 again... makes turbo that much less likely to ever be offered. dumb.


----------

